# No Heartburn Pain



## ocdibs (May 31, 2013)

I have acid reflux, but I do not have the traditional heartburn pain. I just have the acid taste in my mouth. I read about not having heartburn pain with acid reflux, but having sore throat pain, hoarseness, etc. This does not describe me either. All I have is an acid taste in my mouth all the time, except when eating or drinking and pain in my upper stomach, lower esophagus if I eat spices or let my stomach get too empty. I think I should be glad that these are my only symptoms, but then I start wondering if there is something worse going on and the doctors have just written it off as GERD. Is there any one else with similar symptoms? Have you heard anyone having just acid taste with stomach pain and NO heartburn or sore throat? I am very afraid of taking prescription medications unless absolutely necessary, so I have only been taking Zantac and it doesn't seem to help, but Tums does help. Any advice please. Thank you.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I thought pain in the lower esophagus was heart burn, although it doesn't alway feel exacly like someone set your heart on fire.

Usually fewer symptoms than full blown means something less serious, not something way more deadly.

Have they ever done a scope to see what is going on?

There are functional upper GI things that mimic some of the symptoms of GERD. That an antacid (which is usually quick relief) helps tend to suggest it is an acid problem even if the pain you are feeling is not what you think heartburn should feel like.

The odd taste in your mouth isn't from anything with dental hygeine? The dentist has ruled that out?


----------

